# whistling and talking



## christake (Jan 28, 2018)

hello guys,
at what age can a cockatiel be trained to whistle and talk?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

There really is no set age. They'll pick it up if they pick it up


----------



## christake (Jan 28, 2018)

oh i see, but i suggest after 6 months old right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Depends on the bird. I had one that didn't whistle a peep until 8 months old. Some as early as 3 months old. And some just weren't big whistlers.


----------



## christake (Jan 28, 2018)

ok so I will wait and see


----------



## Khulood (Feb 23, 2018)

My cockatiel started to learn to wolf whistle at 8 weeks old- it really depends on the bird. He's 8 months old now and it takes him about 2 weeks of continuous listening to a new whistle to pick it up.


----------



## christake (Jan 28, 2018)

nice! 
how many different songs can a tiel remember at the same time without forgeting an old one? I know that it has to do with each bird ofc


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't think most of them talk. Mine says whatcha doin doin? And a couple other things but I owned an African Grey almost half my life and compared to him I can barely understand what my cockatiel is talking about lol I always know when he is talking because his "voice" is nothing like any other sounds he makes, but most of it sounds pretty garbled to me.


----------



## Khulood (Feb 23, 2018)

My tiel currently remembers 4 individual songs, and loves to spend his time remixing them all into one random mash too!


----------



## christake (Jan 28, 2018)

you have a great singer!


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Start teaching young and be patient


----------

